# Seiko Twin Quartz



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

In an earlier post, Ron mentioned the Twin Quartz, with accuracy of 5 seconds per year. Here's one I found at a boot sale a couple of months ago. Shame about the damage to the dial, but for a tenner I couldn't leave it. It certainly is supremely accurate, so I use it for setting the time on my other watches. I may send it to Seiko UK in the hope that they have NOS dials and are able to restore it. Here's a couple of quick pics......

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The movement


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats a rare one Foggy, I have only ever seen one other before.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy

First I'd seen myself.

I'm hoping that Seiko will be able to do something with it - I'm not too optimistic, but I figure it's worth a go.

The original bracelet that came with it is very nicely engineered - probably the best Seiko bracelet I've encountered. Trouble is, it's sized to fit a midget









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy said:


> I'm hoping that Seiko will be able to do something with it - I'm not too optimistic, but I figure it's worth a go.


Foggy, even if Seiko can't help, couldn't you get the current dial restored?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have this new dial Foggy if you get stuck.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Foggy, even if Seiko can't help, couldn't you get the current dial restored?


Hi Paul

I could have it redialled, yes, but in view of the relative rarity of the watch I wouldn't go down that route with this one. If I can't find an original Seiko dial, I'll leave this one as it is, warts and all.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I have this new dial Foggy if you get stuck


Thanks Roy

Appreciate the offer, but I'd like to retain the "Twin Quartz" on the dial. If Seiko don't have one, then the watch will remain as it is. Another option, I guess, would be to retain the original dial with the watch and redial a similar dial, like the one you've shown. I'll see what Seiko come up with first









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem, I understand. It would be cheaper to have the word twin added under the quartz than having one redialed, just a thought.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

> In an earlier post, Ron mentioned the Twin Quartz, with accuracy of 5 seconds per year


Hi Foggy

You got one







Congratulations on finding it - I have wanted one of those for ages - if and when you get it fixed up, please post some pics - I would love to see it in it's full glory.

I'm definitely going to start going to the boot sales - I realise most of the time you'd strike out - but there's also a chance of picking up something like this.

Thanks for posting this Foggy, and best of luck with your restoration efforts


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Foggy - maybe this info is of use / interest?

From one of my books:

1978: The first watch equipped with two quartz crystals was the Seiko Twin Quartz calibre 9256. Other calibres are 9923, 9940, 9942, 9943, 9980, 9983, 9920, 9921 and 9923. Maximum deviation of 5 seconds a year.

1979: Seiko cal. 9721, 9722, 9723.

1980: Seiko cal. 9641, 9642, 9681, 9441, 9442, 9443, 9481, 9483 and 9461

Interestingly enough, ETA also did similar in 1985â€¦

1985: ETA manufactures a movement for the Flatline series with the same technique, calibres ETA 255.511 and 255.561, 1.95mm thick, developed in co-operation with Asulab and Longines


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ron said:


> From one of my books


 Ron, interesting stuff....which book is this from? Thanks, Paul


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Paul

The book is called 'Watch - history of the modern wristwatch'

The author is Pieter Doensen

It was published in 1994 by Snoeck Ducaju & Zoon N.V., Gent, Belgium

ISBN: 90-5349-135-X

It is quite difficult to get hold of though (I had to get it via a second hand book site, from a Belgian bookdealer).

It's a book I have never regretted buying - many excellent photos, and good background details / information

Hope that helps


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Ron. Sounds like a book I need to look out for.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I think the ETA 255.561 is still available, maybe we could be seeing a RLT dual quartz in the future?!?









My most accurate quartz is the Omega Constellation perpetual calendar.. It consistantly goes fast by about 1s every 3 months, but it can be regulated in steps of 1/3s per month, so hopefully it should be possible to get it spot on









Don't worry, I won't post a pic!









I like these new smilies!

mat


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The ETA 255.561 is availble , it is about Â£100 but only on an exchange basis for a faulty one.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

ahh, I saw them on an american site for Â£38.50, but it doesn't say how many they have in stock, might only be one.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Re. the twin quartz.

Anyone else got one? or even seen one?

@Foggy How is yours running. Still to 5 sec/year?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Re. the twin quartz.
> 
> Anyone else got one? or even seen one?
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me, David - mine needs a new battery









I'll sort it out and then see how it performs.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

..thing is it will take a very long time to see!

Dont hold your breath


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ron said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> The book is called 'Watch - history of the modern wristwatch'
> 
> ...


See what happens when someone revives an old thread?







You find all these nuggets of really useful information









This is the book I was asking about last weekend ---> here.

Thanks Ron, I will buy it based on your comments.

Cheers

Paul


----------

